# MHX Gen II SJ782 build



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Well during a little down time this weekend I decided to go ahead and complete a build on this blank. It's been sitting in the corner collecting dust since January, so now was as good a time as any to get a rod built on it.

Here are the specs below:

Blank - MHX Gen II SJ782
Blank - Hydro dipped by Bad Boy Custom Rods
Reel Seat - Matagi TCS-16 painted "Cracked Silver/Black"
Guides - American Tackle Microwave Microlite NBML
Grips - Winn Grips

I've paired the rod up with the Diawa Tatula 100 reel. The final weight on the rod came in at 3.7oz. Heavier than what I like, but it feels weightless in the hand with the balance.

I hope that you guys enjoy.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Another very nice looking build .

You got this rod building stuff down pretty good .


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Beautiful work! Will I be able to throw my super spook XTs' w/ that, too ? :sarcasm1


----------



## Phantom (Feb 6, 2005)

Mighty fine build!


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Speckled said:


> Another very nice looking build .
> 
> You got this rod building stuff down pretty good .


Lol, thanks! 

It's fun building when I have a little extra time. I have a few more I'm working on this week that I'll hopefully wrap up soon.


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Goags said:


> Beautiful work! Will I be able to throw my super spook XTs' w/ that, too ? :sarcasm1


Thanks Jerry. You should have no problem with a Super Spook Jr!


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Phantom said:


> Mighty fine build!


Thanks Phantom.


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

Very nice! I haven't tried that blank yet.


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Skiff said:


> Very nice! I haven't tried that blank yet.


Thanks! I should be fishing it this week. If you're interested, I'll report back on it's action and fishability. Just let me know.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Sweet build as usual. The reel seat is really cool, it looks antique but is the latest and the greatest.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

You're an artist and a craftsman.


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Fishsurfer said:


> Sweet build as usual. The reel seat is really cool, it looks antique but is the latest and the greatest.


Thanks! Those Matagi seats are awesome and I really enjoy building with them. They add that little extra something special to each build.


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Whitebassfisher said:


> You're an artist and a craftsman.


Thanks! I tell you what, it sure does make it easier when you have quality parts to work with. Anyone could build this rod if they had the same parts to work with. But thank you for the compliments.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

"Blank - Hydro dipped by Bad Boy Custom Rods"

What does that do to the blank? Just cosmetics?


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Speckled said:


> "Blank - Hydro dipped by Bad Boy Custom Rods"
> 
> What does that do to the blank? Just cosmetics?


That's all it is - a cosmetic treatment. In this case I went for a carbon fiber pattern on the blank. I had a few blanks dipped back in January, which this was one from that set.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

TXFishSlayer said:


> That's all it is - a cosmetic treatment. In this case I went for a carbon fiber pattern on the blank. I had a few blanks dipped back in January, which this was one from that set.


Thanks. I was wondering about the carbon fiber look of that blank and thinking to myself why my GEN 2 HM MHX blank (popping rod waiting to be built) didn't look like that .


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Skiff said:


> Very nice! I haven't tried that blank yet.


Well I finally had a chance to fish this rod yesterday afternoon and again this morning. I can say with definitive confidence that this blank has an awesome backbone and casts like a dream. I switched out the original reel I was going to put on there and replaced it with a new Abu Garcia Revo MGX reel instead. The combination is unbeatable.

As for the backbone, I hauled up a couple of nice fish with it with ease. I also got hung up really good on some shell and was able to break the shell out of the reef and reel it in to the boat. The blank felt really great and gave me the confidence that it could handle the stress I put on it when I popped the shell out of the reef. If you haven't had an opportunity to build on this blank yet, I would definitely recommend getting your hands on one and building on it.

Cheers all.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Very nice and clean. Glad you like how it handled.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Great looking build. Iv also been impressed with the MHX blanks, lightness, backbone, and durability. I have lifted many 4lbs flounders over bulkhead, and a 5lbs speck about 10feet up and slung it on to the bank, with a highmod "dropshot".


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

katjim00 said:


> Very nice and clean. Glad you like how it handled.


Thanks Jim. It was fun fishing with it and it will probably be my "go to" rod for wade fishing from now on.


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

cfulbright said:


> Great looking build. Iv also been impressed with the MHX blanks, lightness, backbone, and durability. I have lifted many 4lbs flounders over bulkhead, and a 5lbs speck about 10feet up and slung it on to the bank, with a highmod "dropshot".


Thanks Clint. I don't doubt it at all after feeling the way it felt yesterday and today handling fish and rock. I have one more of these that i'm going to build on and will probably buy a few more of the same blanks later to build a couple of more wading rods with.


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

What a classy looking build


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Doc Labanowski said:


> What a classy looking build


Thanks Doc! And congratulations on your 1000th post!


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

Thanks! I've built on the DS822 and SB812 in the Hi-Mod series. The guys really like them and so far they have held up really well. Good buy and now they have color selections...the madness never ends! Hahaha


----------



## Caster (Feb 17, 2015)

Awsome reel seat - looks cool with those grips! Looks are on thing, but have you fished it yet? What do ya think of the blank?


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Caster said:


> Awsome reel seat - looks cool with those grips! Looks are on thing, but have you fished it yet? What do ya think of the blank?


Caster, thanks, and yes, I have!

I fished it the past 3 days and it performed flawlessly. From casting to yanking rocks from reefs, to fighting 26" reds for 10 minutes before they decided they felt like being landed, this rod has handled it all with ease. I couldn't be happier with the rod and especially the blank. It has backbone for days but is still nimble enough to perform finesse casting duties.

The balance on the rod is as close to perfect as i've ever felt, so wading with it for 5 hours a day, multiple days in a row, and countless casts, my arm never got tired. Do yourself a favor and if you get a chance to build on this blank, I would highly recommend it.


----------

